# R&B / Hip Hop Albums on SACD



## full dp

What are the good R&B and Hip hop albums on SACD or audiophile recordings out there?

Any recommendations?


----------



## Oliver

None come to mind

Do a search for SACD's

Hopefully the store will have genres of music


----------



## Victor_inox

plenty on ebay and amazon. for some odd reason audiophiles don't care much about hip hop, classics and jazz mostly.


----------



## DAT

might find some nice SACD jazz, RnB and Soul. Not much new stuff. I get all the new SACD stuff and just down convert to 16 /44 it's better than the original stuff....

DR is much higher usually... which means better recording..

We could start a SACD trade if you guys want?


----------



## Victor_inox

DAT said:


> might find some nice SACD jazz, RnB and Soul. Not much new stuff. I get all the new SACD stuff and just down convert to 16 /44 it's better than the original stuff....
> 
> DR is much higher usually... which means better recording..
> 
> We could start a SACD trade if you guys want?


down convert? how exactly? every sacd has regular 16/44 tracks on it for regular cd player to play, I guess you just ripping that, there is no known methods of ripping SACD tracks. am I mistaken?


----------



## DAT

Victor_inox said:


> down convert? how exactly? every sacd has regular 16/44 tracks on it for regular cd player to play, I guess you just ripping that, there is no known methods of ripping SACD tracks. am I mistaken?


No, I can RIP the SACD tracks, also my disc i buy @ HD Tracks are 24/88, 24/96 or 24/192

they can be down sampled to 16/44 also... and trust me they sound better, I run my Dynamic Range on them and they always come up higher than the original disc


----------



## eggyhustles

Not sacd, but this album was mixed and mastered well.


----------



## Victor_inox

DAT said:


> No, I can RIP the SACD tracks, also my disc i buy @ HD Tracks are 24/88, 24/96 or 24/192
> 
> they can be down sampled to 16/44 also... and trust me they sound better, I run my Dynamic Range on them and they always come up higher than the original disc


 rip how, using what? i'm wondering about your ripping SACD tracks. everything after DSD format extracted is relatively simple.


----------



## DAT

I have two different methods, one is my PS3


----------



## Victor_inox

DAT said:


> I have two different methods, one is my PS3


second is Audirvanaplus ?


----------



## full dp

upon browsing to the internet, unfortunately there are only few hiphop audiophile albums ive seen...so rare! here one:

Nas Illmatic album : 24k Audiophile Gold Disc CD with re-mastered audio


----------



## eggyhustles

full dp said:


> upon browsing to the internet, unfortunately there are only few hiphop audiophile albums ive seen...so rare! here one:
> 
> Nas Illmatic album : 24k Audiophile Gold Disc CD with re-mastered audio




One of the greatest hip hop albums of all time.


----------



## nellymerc

Victor_inox said:


> plenty on ebay and amazon. for some odd reason audiophiles don't care much about hip hop, classics and jazz mostly.


They don't care much for hip hop because most of that music is recorded or at least produced "in the box". People use samples of other songs, sounds from software instruments, and other pre sampled sounds like from an MPC to make their music. Having a SAD would really only benefit the vocals and not the whole track when you talk about sound quality. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver

One day, Quincy will see to it, then we can really enjoy cranking this music up, instead of driving quietly by those people who can listen to Mozart or Sinatra at any level they want to.

I personally, can see paying "Pink Floyd CD prices for some of the really fine artist's !


----------



## Victor_inox

Oliver said:


> One day, Quincy will see to it, then we can really enjoy cranking this music up, instead of driving quietly by those people who can listen to Mozart or Sinatra at any level they want to.
> 
> I personally, can see paying "Pink Floyd CD prices for some of the really fine artist's !


I read it 5 times still have no clue what you just said 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------

